# New Inova T1 review (pics)



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 27, 2008)

In typical Inova fashion, the T1 epitomizes sexiness in a flashlight. It is solid black, and no longer has a silver bezel, which was replaced by a solid black bezel to match the body..presumeably to minimize reflection in stealth situations. 

The machining is A+ quality. As a matter of fact, I'm going to go ahead and say that the finish on my T1 is nicer than the finish on any other light I have previously owned or held. The light is not hard to hold either in a "tactical" grip, and the push button "momentary" is easy to use/strobe. Push harder and the light "clicks" on. The click is pretty hefty and provides great feedback. For reference, the streamlight "click" can sometimes be slightly too soft, leaving me in the dark, but the switch behind the rubber body is not an ideal setup, so by comparison, the T1 has a far superior activation. You can tell it is on by the loud "click" you get. It's just about 1.5 inches shorter than my scorpion, making it close to 4.5" in length. It is slightly wider than the SL body, So it fits finely in the pocket. I do not find it obtrusive in the pockets.

The T1 looks bigger in person than in the pictures. It is definitely not a keychain light, though it will be right at home in a pocket, or on a belt. I would guess that it is close to the size of a P3D from Fenix, but probably not nearly as bright.

Beam quality is exceptional from the "Diamond Cut reflector". There are absolutely no artifacts and a very smooth transition from a fairly large spot to an exceptionally large flood. The flood does a fine job lighting up the periphery. As I stated earlier, the beam is incredibely Warm in color. The untrained eye might just mistake it for an incandescent when displayed on a white wall. I'm going to take it out into the wilderness later and see how the color rendition is.

For those who do not know, incandescent lights are usually preferred in situations where there is a lot of fog or rain, as the warmer color tends not to reflect off of the elements as harshly. 

ROUGH RUN TIME:
I'm using my SL Scorpion again as a reference. It hurts my eyes, but I hold both about an inch from a solid white piece of paper, and so long as the Inova is still harder to look at, I'm assuming it hasn't begun to decrease.

Note: ~25 minutes already used on the same batteries prior to test

5:15 - ON!

5:33 - warm to the touch but not hot.

6:15 - Warm to the touch, but far from hot. I can hold it against my lips (sensitive skin), and its still only luke warm. Beam hasn't changed at all.

7:10 - Warmer than it was, probably by about 5 deg. F. Not even close to too hot to hold though. If anything, it would make a good hand warmer on a cool night. Beam is still 100% from the naked eye.

7:46 - No visible decrease in beam quality, tint, or brightness. Temperature seems to have leveled off. It is definitely warm, but still doesn't burn my lips. I have a feeling this is about as hot as it will get. Keep in mind, this has been sitting vertically, not being held in my hand, so it is dissipating heat to the air, not my hand, so it is not as heatsinked as it would normally be. Pretty impressive so far!

8:20 - Still brighter than the SL Scorpion at 1 inch. I can't tell if it's decreased at all. It still looks as bright as it was. It is still not hot...just kinda warm. It's safe at this point to say that the light will never get too warm to be uncomfortable, let alone hold.

8:40 - The heat has slightly decreased, and the output looks to have dropped by about 5-10%, but is still very bright. It's been 3:25 , and I estimate I had used ~25 minutes prior. SO a wild guess would say that it will be well over 4 hours to 70%...maybe even 5 hours to 50%. I'll leave it on until it is no longer useable just to get an idea. It's still brighter at 1 inch than the SL scorpion.

9:11 - Final update, the light has dimmed ~30%. It is now almost cool to the touch, so it is definitely beginning to run low on juice. It seems to follow the run-time plot on the back of the box almost perfectly. Solid output for about 4 hours, and slowly decreasing from there.

Keep an eye out for a video, I'll post one later.

PS: The reason I chose the SL Scorpion as its main competition is that it is the closest light I have to the T1 in most aspects (both are 2 x CR123), and in fact, it is the only other light I currently own A truly sad day to be a flashaholic. Oh wait, I have an Inova X03 with TIROS but it was recently freeze-popped and is currently awaiting a shiny new emitter!

Some pictures: Sorry about the nails..I just got home from surfing

Streamlight Scorpion 1 Watt LED






2008 Inova T1





The Competition





Up Close





"Diamond Cut Reflector" and K2 "warmy"





Next to another trusty object





In the grip of Thor





SL Scorpion ~ 21 ft to fence





Inova T1 ~ 21 ft





As you can see, the T1 (right) is putting out more overall lumens than the SL Scorpion (left) by a good margin:










Let me know if there are any specific pictures you would like me to take.


-Dan


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: 2008 Inova T1 quick review*

Nice pictures, but it's not shiny.

Is this the new updated model with the latest LED?

Bill


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG! that is one warm beam, great, now i just may have to get one..

is are those the new K2 emitters?

Crenshaw


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 27, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> is are those the new K2 emitters?
> 
> Crenshaw



Yep!


----------



## parnass (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review and the photos. I think you are writing about the 2008 version T1.

I am impressed with the 2007 version K2 Inova T1. Lots of flood. There was a wide variation in tint among T1s so I had to try a few before finding one I liked.

I also have a 2006 (1-cell) TIROS version T1, a very different critter.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah this is a review on the 2008 Inova T1. I think it has a K2 as well, but it is a newer K2. I'm not sure if they all have this warm of a tint, but it has taken top shelf as my favorite emitter, and I have plenty of experience with SSC and Cree.


----------



## AFAustin (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review and nice photos. So, is it 2xCR123A only (no 2xRCR123As or 1x17670)?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't own an 17670 or RCR123 batteries, so I don't know. If you have any extras you want me to borrow I don't mind trying.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 28, 2008)

darn i want one but still waiting for the Black Novatac 120T 
i'm a sucker for tactical switch & warm tint :devil:


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 28, 2008)

If thats the new K2, cree and ssc can kiss thier market share good bye...!
and its yet _another_ reason to get an ARC-LS

Crenshaw


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 28, 2008)

i modded my Nuwai LuxV with this new K2 TWOF from Photonfanatic a while ago and it was very bright with 1x18650.

New K2 (left) vs DBS Q4 (right)





Nuwai K2 TWOF :devil:


----------



## WadeF (Feb 28, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> If thats the new K2, cree and ssc can kiss thier market share good bye...!


 
:thinking: Why is that?


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 28, 2008)

That's sweet. Those are great beamshots, they give a lot of info about the beam. Inova really snuck these lights in under the radar; I've only seen two reviews on the new models and this is one of them.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

btw, in the beamshot picture, I was slightly above the T1 when I was taking the picture. The beamshot, sidespill and corono are 100% circular.

Cree and SSC have a huge place in the LED world. The K2 just seems like a "nicer" emitter. It looks better made, perhaps, and the warmness is unprecidented in an LED from my experience. It is probably incapable of producing as much overall output as a Cree or an SSC, but I'll take quality over quantity any day, and this light is pure quality. It has an 100% useable beam.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 28, 2008)

Very different for and LED beam. Almost looks incandescent. Nice review!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 28, 2008)

Great stuff! Now I need a new light again...


----------



## Cuso (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a couple lights modded with the new K2's and the emmiter kicks ***. Wont go angry blue, I love the warm tint, and with little modification will fit wherever a Seoul/Lux goes.... Its awesome that Inova, is using them in their lights. I might get one, very soon.


----------



## Wicho (Feb 28, 2008)

Just when I told myself I wouldn't be buying any more lights..., the :devil: comes along with these pictures.

That is an absolutely awesome tint! Off to BOG I go, wallet in hand.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 28, 2008)

I am bordering on giddy regarding the incan-ish tint of the T1. I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## Wicho (Feb 28, 2008)

I know the feeling - I just ordered mine, along with some companions - a T2 and T4. I hope they all have that great tint shown in the pictures here.

If they do, I may be selling a whole bunch of other lights! Oh, who am I kidding - I'll just have to mod them. 



Phaserburn said:


> I am bordering on giddy regarding the incan-ish tint of the T1. I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 28, 2008)

WOW nice beam shots, My T1 actually seems dim compared to yours


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

I was using a Nikon D50. It's a nice camera worth some $$ but I have absolutely no experience with it, or any other camera beyond just snapping a picture. I would love to learn how to take better photos. I'll look for a manual online of how to use it and maybe I'll get some better photos.

One thing I can say is that the color of the T1 in real life is VERY very close to how the picture came out on my dell monitor. Some of the pictures I took I did not post because the camera mode went to "long exposure" and it made everything look like it was in fast motion.

When I learn how to use the camera I'll get some better pictures. BTW, when I first got my SL Scorpion, I though it was pretty warm in tint, far warmer for instance than the Raidfire Spear I had...but the T1 beam is absolutely creamy in comparison. 

I would also like to know if the T2 and T3 share a similar tint, because the T2 or T3 might be my next purchase.


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice review. Great pictures. Amazing LED color tint. I get the feeling Inova has a winner here. Very interested in the new 2008 T2 now... (I used to own the old Tiros T2 about 3 years ago.) Wish Inova had a single CR123A light, like the old Tiros T1 originally was. 

Hope you get the other new 2008 Inova's and do reviews of them!


----------



## WadeF (Feb 28, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> I was using a Nikon D50.


 
You should be able to get some good shots with that.  Just read up on how to set the exposure manually, and how to lock the white balance. It's helpful to reference how you shot your photos, even if you just admit they were taken on automatic, which those appear to be according to the Exif data. I usually set the WB to Daylight for LED shots. That way it will show if one LED is warmer or cooler than another, etc. 

If you lock the exposure we could better see the difference in output. 

Basically there should be a way to set the camera to "M" then you can adjust the fstop value and the exposure value. You will also want to lock in the ISO. 

I don't know if you can still buy Magic Latern guides? They used to put out great how to manuals for the various cameras. You just get the one for the D50 and it will go everthing with clear explantions, images, diagrams, etc. They include basic photo techniques, etc.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Wade!


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

Also of note, it appears that there is a very small gap between the diameter of the CR123s and the battery tube interior, less than 1mm I think. This may be just enough to pop an 18650 in there, but I will have to wait until I get home from work to try. If any of you advise against this, please tell me! I would prefer not to burn my new T1 out.


----------



## jefflrrp (Feb 28, 2008)

does the new T1 get really warm after running it for a long time. I heard that was a criticism of some the older 2006 and 2007 models. Occasionally even one would shut down because the temp got too high. Thats what has held me off the T series so far. I really want one. Heck, I want a lot of lights :devil:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll do a little test. So far, I think I've accumulated between 20 and 30 minutes of use from my T1, so based on Inova's calculations, I should have well over 3 hours of runtime left. I'll leave my light on starting at 5:15, and I'll let you guys know when it starts to dim. Consider it a gift! Check back periodically and I'll keep you all updated.

5:15 -- AND WE'RE OFF!


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool, runtime tests! I'm also curious about the 18650, how did that work out? Do you have any 17mm cells to test as well?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't have any 17mm cells to test with. I work until 11 tonight, so I won't be able to test the 18650 until I get home. I'll test it out when I get home.

Might as wel update too 5:33 -- the T1 is barely warmer than it was.


----------



## ambientmind (Feb 28, 2008)

where did you get it from?


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 28, 2008)

mine has been shipped o/sea from BOG


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

Run-time added to the first post


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks for the update


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 28, 2008)

Well here are my comparo beamshots

L2D RB100
http://www.putfile.com/pic/7755156

and the T1
http://www.putfile.com/pic/7755157

i really have to use another host so that clicking on links is not necessary


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pictures! Very telling. If you host 'em on www.imageshack.us and copy the very last link, you can display them under the image tag

[ i m g ] link [ / i m g] <--like that, without ALL the spaces though. If you already know this, then sorry for making you look like a newb.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 28, 2008)

Those are nice pictures. It looks to me like the T1 has a larger but less defined hotspot, would you say that's accurate?


----------



## 2000xlt (Feb 28, 2008)

no prob. Thanks!!

I still think your T1 has a tighter hotspot, although my shot is a bit further away, yours seems more intense. Still dont know if i want to return it or not, Nevertheless 4 hours untill a drop off, is pretty good.

Oh temp after 45 min, sorry for the blurry pic

http://www.putfile.com/pic/7755528


----------



## woodrow (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice review.... Thanks. It is nice to see that it FINALLY looks like Inova is starting to live up to some of their hype. Thanks, I will have to pick up a T1.

edit: just did....thanks again for the review and BEAMSHOTS


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry on the late reply..

WadeF, well, okay they wont kiss all of thier market share goodbye, but i would say a significant number of people including me, will be wanting lights with that warm tint...and accordingly it can be pushed at higher amps then a cree or ssc...

Crenshaw


----------



## Patriot (Feb 29, 2008)

Very interesting and nice color. If that's an accurate representation of the color, that's really amazing.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 29, 2008)

Anytime. I really want to get my hands on a new T3. Come onnnn tax refund!!


----------



## MartinSE (Feb 29, 2008)

This light seems really short considering it's 2X123 and smaller than a P3D. I'm looking forward to see tests of it operating on a single cell and how that will affect brightness and regulation. That's what I don't like about P3D, won't work properly on single cell.

Cheers!


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 29, 2008)

Well bad news the Martin. I tried to slip an 18650 in it and it is simply too wide. A 17670 might fit, but I don't own one so we'll have to wait until somebody else experiments with it. It is pretty short for 2 x CR123. I've never used the P3D but from what I understand it is slightly slimmer and a little bit longer.


----------



## MartinSE (Feb 29, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Well bad news the Martin. I tried to slip an 18650 in it and it is simply too wide. A 17670 might fit, but I don't own one so we'll have to wait until somebody else experiments with it. It is pretty short for 2 x CR123. I've never used the P3D but from what I understand it is slightly slimmer and a little bit longer.



OK.

Very nice photos, by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## parnass (Feb 29, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> ... Final update, the light has dimmed ~30%. It is now almost cool to the touch, so it is definitely beginning to run low on juice. It seems to follow the run-time plot on the back of the box almost perfectly. Solid output for about 4 hours, and slowly decreasing from there. ...-Dan



Thanks for performing a 2008 Inova T1 runtime test!


----------



## Illum (Feb 29, 2008)

warm white...w00t!
I hope the new K2s don't have the same luxeon lottery as older K2s


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 29, 2008)

parnass said:


> Thanks for performing a 2008 Inova T1 runtime test!



No problemo.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a very *cool* flashlight.

(with a nice *warm* beam) :thumbsup:



Thank you for your time and effort in posting this review !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Wicho (Feb 29, 2008)

Just got this light from Ilikeshinythings - yes, the actual one he reviewed.

It has the best tint I have ever seen in an LED (if you don't like cool tints). Of all the different LED's I've had, it is the closest to an Incan an LED has come so far. I'll have to compare it to my Milky ML1 K2T when I get home this evening.

It's definitely a winner. Makes my G2L look sickly blue.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 29, 2008)

So is this K2-tffc a warm-white or neutral-white?


----------



## Wicho (Feb 29, 2008)

Warm white.



MichaelW said:


> So is this K2-tffc a warm-white or neutral-white?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't know if every K2 TFFC emitter out there has a warm white tint, but every Inova I've heard about thus far does.


----------



## marc123 (Mar 1, 2008)

This would be a great flashlight if it fit 18650's but as I have a no primary cell rule I have to pass. :mecry:


----------



## woodrow (Mar 1, 2008)

Hopefully my T1 will be here Mon or Tue. I have a couple of AW 17670 protected batts i can try. I will post either way if someone does not beat me to it. It would be nice if it worked with the AW cells. Then my Tiablo MA6 and T1 would use the same cells. If not, I have no problem throwing primaries into lights with long runtimes.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings thanks for doing the run-time test :thumbsup:.Great beamshot as well, shows just how warm the tint on the new T1 is.Yes folks, it really is that warm and still nice and bright.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 1, 2008)

woodrow said:


> Hopefully my T1 will be here Mon or Tue. I have a couple of AW 17670 protected batts i can try. I will post either way if someone does not beat me to it. It would be nice if it worked with the AW cells. Then my Tiablo MA6 and T1 would use the same cells. If not, I have no problem throwing primaries into lights with long runtimes.



I'm in the same situation---mine's en route (though I think Woodrow's will arrive before mine), and I'm hoping my (old style blue) AW 17670s will fit and do the job. Has anyone spoken to whether 2 protected RCR123As, assuming they'll fit, are simply too much juice? 

If the body tube is too narrow for a 17670, another option might be one unprotected RCR123A, since it's slimmer, with a dummy cell. That would certainly reduce runtime, but with the long runtime of the T1, it still might be a respectable amount.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

Inova undoubtedly designed this light solely with CR123 primaries in mind, so running any other kind of battery setup might damage the light if its voltage range does not coincide with the voltage coming from the other cells. That said, the barrell is slightly wider than a CR123 battery is, so a 17670 should not have any trouble fitting in it.

BTW, I sold the T1 to Wicho, and I have a brand new T2 en-route!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks.
Cool-white, never again.

Definately less blue than the SL Scorpion, and slightly less blue than the L2D RB100.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah the Rebels that I have used have a very neutral white tint maybe with a hint of yellow. I wish I still had my rebel 100 to do a comparison test between that and the K2, but I think the K2 was much much warmer.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 1, 2008)

I still don't have my T1 yet :thinking:, but it seems Inova improved the brightness slightly over the 2007 version, and used the increased efficiency of the new led to greatly increase runtime.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

^and apparently it doesn't get nearly as hot through the whole 4 hours as the old one did in 15 minutes.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 1, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> ^and apparently it doesn't get nearly as hot through the whole 4 hours as the old one did in 15 minutes.


 
Sure. You're getting the same or better output using only a fraction of the current the previous one did. Less current = less heat. I like that.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 1, 2008)

Really like the 2008 Inova T-1, T-2, & T-3 flashlights. :thumbsup:


But one thing bothers me . . . .


Why don't they approach the 

*" Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard "*

of the Fenix T-1 series ?


On their website, it kinda' sounds like "don't get 'em wet".


Anyone else find that a disappointment ?

_


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 1, 2008)

I am not all that worried about soaking these lights. I know they are waterproof because I recently freeze-popped my Inova X03. For those who are not familiar with this, you fill the light up with water completely, put a penny in the tailcap, seal it off, and throw it in the freezer bezel up. No water escaped this light, and in fact, not until the third time I put it in the freezer did water even make its way up past the emitter. Lights like Fenix have to advertise these points in order to make sales, but with lights like Inova, I think it's simply implied. When I put my X03 back together I'll turn it on and put it in my bathtub for a couple hours...that should be the best way to tell if it's TRULY waterproof.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 2, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Why don't they approach the
> 
> *" Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard "*
> 
> ...



Because that is mainly used as a marketing tactic and actually holds little real-world application in regards to flashlights. It's basically a fancy way of saying "this light has o-rings." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_Code

Also, the Inova website makes specific claims to water-resistance and mentions o-rings and resistance to "extreme environmental conditions."


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 2, 2008)

Being about to undergo immersion beyond 1 m, which is what IPX8 suggests, is hardly marketing tactic.


----------



## radim_cz (Mar 3, 2008)

hiya, I am just about to order T1 or T2, but what rechargeable batteries are available for these lights? I dont really want to use 123A primaries, which are stated on Inova web. 

Is it possible to put there some 18650?
If not, has anybody tried the performance on CR123A rechargeables?

actually, is it just me who feels the battery selection for T serie should have been bigger?

thank you


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been looking for the definitive answer on this (rechargeables in the new Inovas), and haven't run across it yet. I have a T1 en route, and will probably be trying a 17670 cell in it (if it fits). I wonder if 2xRCR123As would fry it....

If anyone has any insight into this, please post. Thanks.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sure the 17670 would fit and work, it's a matter of what the regulation curve/runtime looks like. Could be wrong, but I believe this was the case with older models. 2xR123s, on the other hand... Maybe someone could ask Inova what the circuit's voltage range is.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 3, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Being about to undergo immersion beyond 1 m, which is what IPX8 suggests, is hardly marketing tactic.



But it is.

IPX8 means that the manufacturer will give the specifics of the waterproofing at more than 1 meter but none of the manufacturers I have contacted have been able to provide me with anything other than a circuitous catchphrase.

I am fairly certain that to Chinese makers, IPX8 only means that their lights are hermetically sealed (with o-rings) and has no correllation to actual certifications for specific depths and times in the water.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2008)

Current draw on 2 not quite new 123 primaries: 270ma. Seems the 4 hour runtime in regulation is on target.

Compared to an incan, the T1 is whiter. The T1 makes Cree lights look pretty dang blue by comparison. This light is a floodbeam; lots of lumens in a very broad beam. I like it! I could see where a LEO would put away the throw light and whip out a T1 to illuminate an entire scene at short to medium range and be able to see everything without panning around with the hotspot.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2008)

Current draw on 2 not quite new 123 primaries: 270ma. Seems the 4 hour runtime in regulation is on target. The led is probably seeing in the neighborhood of 350ma or so, I'd bet.

Compared to an incan, the T1 is whiter. The T1 makes Cree lights look pretty dang blue by comparison. This light is a floodbeam; lots of lumens in a very broad beam. I like it! I could see where a LEO would put away the throw light and whip out a T1 to illuminate an entire scene at short to medium range and be able to see everything without panning around with the hotspot.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2008)

Current draw on 2 not quite new 123 primaries: 270ma. Seems the 4 hour runtime in regulation is on target. The led is probably seeing in the neighborhood of 350ma or so, I'd bet.

Compared to an incan, the T1 is whiter. The T1 makes Cree lights look pretty dang blue by comparison. This light is a floodbeam; lots of lumens in a very broad beam. I like it! I could see where a LEO would put away the throw light and whip out a T1 to illuminate an entire scene at short to medium range and be able to see everything without panning around with the hotspot.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2008)

Current draw on 2 not quite new 123 primaries: 270ma. Seems the 4 hour runtime in regulation is on target. The led is probably seeing in the neighborhood of 350ma or so, I'd bet.

Compared to an incan, the T1 is whiter. The T1 makes Cree lights look pretty dang blue by comparison. This light is a floodbeam; lots of lumens in a very broad beam. I like it! I could see where a LEO would put away the throw light and whip out a T1 to illuminate an entire scene at short to medium range and be able to see everything without panning around with the hotspot.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 3, 2008)

Current draw on 2 not quite new 123 primaries: 270ma. Seems the 4 hour runtime in regulation is on target. The led is probably seeing in the neighborhood of 350ma or so, I'd bet.

Compared to an incan, the T1 is whiter. The T1 makes Cree lights look pretty dang blue by comparison. This light is a floodbeam; lots of lumens in a very broad beam. I like it! I could see where a LEO would put away the throw light and whip out a T1 to illuminate an entire scene at short to medium range and be able to see everything without panning around with the hotspot.


----------



## parnass (Mar 3, 2008)

Phaserburn, thanks for the 2008 T1 battery current measurement.


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 3, 2008)

Holy crap, a pentuple post! Does anybody have a spec sheet for the K2-T? I'd like to see what 350 yields at the emitter.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 3, 2008)

I'de like to see what 1000 yields at the emitter!

Thanks phaserburn!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry about the multi-post; my internet connection sometimes = :toilet:

I'm quite sure that if you get one of the harder driven T series, like a T4/5, you'll see it driven around an amp. Tighter focus too, I'm assuming.

The T1 has more of a floodier beam than the 2007 version. It seems that Inova is trying to create greater distinction between the T series, with significant, noticeable, variations in beam pattern, output and runtime. Not a bad idea. Real runtimes and a graph on the package, too, as well as comparative, realistic lumen outputs. Nice upgrade there, Inova. I noticed Inova stated on the package that their lens is double coated AR; nice.


----------



## Xak (Mar 4, 2008)

Does the new T3 have as much flood as the T1?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 4, 2008)

Are they going to updated their already tired X series as well?


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope so. I want to see an updated X1. They can leave the X5 alone, but they need to get their AA lights up to speed.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, by all means, *upgrade the X1*. :candle:


Oh, and put the latest *DS *5mm LED's in the X5.

:twothumbs

_


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 5, 2008)

The X5 is one of the greatest selling LED lights of all time, I feel an upgraded with DS model of the X5 would be incredible!! It could come close to as bright as the T1 but have better run-time and also use a single battery. Big fan of the X5 here!

edit: Oh, the X5 uses two cells. For shame! It should use one!


----------



## Burgess (Mar 5, 2008)

er, uhhh,

the X5 uses 2 cells.

_


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Mar 6, 2008)

Got the 2008 Inova T1 today. It works great with the new surefire combat rings! :twothumbs


----------



## parnass (Mar 6, 2008)

Modern_Major_General said:


> Got the 2008 Inova T1 today. It works great with the new surefire combat rings! :twothumbs



How's the tint on your new T1, Modern_Major_General?


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> For shame! It should use one!



I think they should stick to two cells. It's easier to use up my dead cr123s in pairs.


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Mar 6, 2008)

parnass said:


> How's the tint on your new T1, Modern_Major_General?


 
I think it's safe to say that all these new 2008 inovas have a warm tint, because mine does too! P.S. It fits bezel down in the surefire V70 speed holster too!


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 6, 2008)

Good stuff..good job Inova.

Woodrow did a nice review here with some great pictures:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2387108#post2387108


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 6, 2008)

received mine today - http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2133333#post2133333


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 7, 2008)

nanotech17, nice photos. I received my T1 today as well and also tried an unprotected 3.6v RCR123A + a dummy cell, and to my naked eye the output looked pretty close to that on 2 primary cells. Maybe a little wishful thinking is mixed in there, though...

I paid no attention to how the cells were placed in the body before sliding them out to clean and lube the threads, etc., and for some reason I had it in my head that the cells went in in the traditional + side to the head manner. Wrong....it's the same old Inova backwards deal---+ side to the tailcap. Well, the light still seems to work fine...hope I didn't damage anything. Anyone know if the new Inovas have reverse polarity protection?


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 7, 2008)

AFAustin,
i'm not sure about the reverse polarity on the new 2008 T1 but i use to have the old T3 where my wife accidentally inserted the cell the wrong way and she click it  !
i grabbed it almost instantly from her and check the cell and inserted it the correct way and it works until now  (always checking with the new owner)
Well,i just finish the runtime with 1xAW rcr123 + 1 dummy cr123 and i got just over an hour until the cell shut down 
just love it with 1xrcr123 because the beam reminds me of my Dereelight R2 DI drop in :goodjob: Inova for using the latest Luxeon K2 TFF2 FlipChip Tech.
Hopefully they can produce a better light with better LED such as K2 LXK2-PWC4-0250 or even LXK2-PWC4-0300 !!Or the Rebel as well.
I just miss Luxeon LED,no doubt now my entire flashlights are using SSC P4 & Cree but Luxeon LED should be there too


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 7, 2008)

nanotech17, thanks for that post---very helpful. Did you manage to squeeze a protected AW RCR123A in there? (I ask because you said "until the cell shut down".) If so, was it the "new" (black and silver) type or the "old" blue one? I could only get an unprotected one in.

On the reverse polarity question, I sent an e-mail to Inova. I'll post any response.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah,mine is the new AW protected rcr123A with black & silver wrapping,the DX protected rcr123 sku#3273 & rcr3.0v sku#723 fit in mine as well,a flat top unprotected 17670 cell sku#2601 fit as well.
I even tried DX protected 14500 cell sku#3435 with a AW battery spacer and it fire up just like a single rcr123 to boot 
And guess what, i cleaned the tailcap and the body contact point to the tailcap with ProGold & it almost as bright as 2xcr123!


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 7, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> yeah,mine is the new AW protected rcr123A with black & silver wrapping,the DX protected rcr123 sku#3273 & rcr3.0v sku#723 fit in mine as well,a flat top unprotected 17670 cell sku#2601 fit as well.
> I even tried DX protected 14500 cell sku#3435 with a AW battery spacer and it fire up just like a single rcr123 to boot
> And guess what, i cleaned the tailcap and the body contact point to the tailcap with ProGold & it almost as bright as 2xcr123!



Great! Where exactly did you apply the ProGold?

Also nice to hear about all the cells you have that fit. I would guess you'd get a couple of hrs. runtime on the 17670?


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 7, 2008)

i applied the Progold on that gold plated contact ( the one in the middle of the inside the tailcap & at the side of the inside the tailcap)
I should try the runtime on 17670 soon but i kind of reluctant because the cell is unprotected .


----------



## cave dave (Mar 7, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> ...
> I should try the runtime on 17670 soon but i kind of reluctant because the cell is unprotected .



A buck only driver like in the T1 will display the following characteristics.
- Flat regulation from the 4.2v peak till the batteries reach the Vf of the LED (about 3.6)
-Declining *direct drive* output from 3.6v on down. 

Since the LED won't be bright at 3.0 v (around 20 lumens) and very dim at 2.8 v you should be able to pull the unprotected battery when it has significantly dimmed. It is hard to overdrain an *single *unprotected battery in a buck regulated light.
Dimming is often difficult for the human eye to detect. Find a reference light with similar brightness to compare against.

(PS: It is very easy to overdrain two or more batteries though)
(PPS: draining till the protection circuit kicks in is bad for the battery anyway, recharge often)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 7, 2008)

OH BOY! My DX1 is off to get a new LED to replace a nice tint but not very bright one.

I got an update saying a K2 is coming for it!!!


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 7, 2008)

cave dave said:


> A buck only driver like in the T1 will display the following characteristics.
> - Flat regulation from the 4.2v peak till the batteries reach the Vf of the LED (about 3.6)
> -Declining *direct drive* output from 3.6v on down.
> 
> ...




I realize there is likely a very simple answer to this, but please indulge a non-technical guy: Since the T1 has a buck only driver, why is it that it couldn't handle two 3.6v RCR123As?

Thanks.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 7, 2008)

It may be able to handle 2xR123s. Don't know. Buck circuits have a max input voltage. Trying rechargeables when the voltage limit isn't high enough could damage the circuit.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 7, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> It may be able to handle 2xR123s. Don't know. Buck circuits have a max input voltage. Trying rechargeables when the voltage limit isn't high enough could damage the circuit.



Thanks, that makes sense. It would be nice if Inova published input voltage somewhere. If they have, I haven't seen it.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 8, 2008)

They didn't put voltage ranges probably because they don't want people trying different batteries. It's pretty tempting to, but it is also obvious that the light was made for 2 x CR123s. I got my T2 by the way, and I'm disappointed that it doesn't have the warm tint! It's really bright, just not warm . I'm gonna try and send it back.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sure you're right, but that won't stop a dedicated rechargeable user from experimenting.  I'm thinking/hoping the best rechargeable solution for the T1 may be an unprotected 17670, which I would think should yield a couple of hrs. regulated runtime. Also, with the larger capacity, wouldn't there be a little better output (than on 1xRCR123A + dummy) due to less voltage sag?

My AW old style (blue) 17670s are too wide to fit, so last night I ordered a couple of AW's unprotected ones. According to AW, the diameter of his protected 17670s (both old and new) is 17.5mm +/- .1mm, and for the unprotected it's 17.2 mm +/- .1mm. Hope that's enough difference to let 'em slide on in.


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 8, 2008)

If everybody wants to pitch in to buy me a T1 I'll gladly throw two rcr123s in it.  On a serious note; AFAustin, have you heard back from Inova about the polarity protection? The T1 and T2 are high up on my list of possible gift lights and lights to recommend, and I'd like to make sure they won't be ruined by what I can see being a common mistake.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 8, 2008)

Haven't heard back from Inova yet on reverse polarity protection. I'm going to be jammed up on something for at least the first part of next week, so I may not be able to post till later in the week even if I do hear something by then. 

I e-mailed Laurie Sabella, but there are also a few other people whose e-mails are listed on the Inova website: http://www.inovalight.com/contact.html

So, if anyone else would like to contact them and can get the answer posted sooner, that's fine by me.

The reverse polarity issue really is something I'd like to know. My X5 has a very noticeable, raised "+" sign in the inside of the tailcap. But my new T1 has no such warning. Since Inovas are mainly aimed at the mainstream market, and most people would probably insert batteries with the positive end towards the bezel, it does make you wonder....:thinking:


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 8, 2008)

AFAustin,
I just check the runtime with 2xrcr123 3v = 6.6v and the light gets around 55-60 minutes which is not bad for 650Mah rated 3v each.
I charge the cell with DSD charger about 30 minutes because if you wait until the green LED on the DSD charger to turn ON you will get 3.6v - 3.7v off the charger.And the Inova T1 output similiar to 2xcr123 
I think this light will run well with 2xLifePO4 rcr123 but if you were going outdoor 2xcr123 is great due to long runtime


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for that, nanotech17.

On the reverse polarity protection issue, I have not yet had a response from Ms. Sabella at Inova. So, I e-mailed some of the other folks there yesterday. I'll post the info. from any responses.

I just came back from a few days at our rural property in Lampasas Co., which is a great flashlight testing ground. Out there I usually have a light in each hand---a thrower for long distance critter spotting and a flood for close in area lighting so as not to step in anything unfortunate---like a rattlesnake. :candle: The real stars of this little outing were the Raidfire Spear and the T1. 

As for the LED superthrowers, it is amazing how far they have come in a short time. The Spear doesn't quite equal my FM 2 1/2C mag mod (WA1274 powered by 2x18650s) in throw, and is not even close in overall output. But as to throw alone, it is within striking distance of the 2 1/2C, and that is impressive to me. And, a real advantage is the Spear's smooth momentary switch, which I use constantly. With the 2 1/2C, I always hesitate to use momentary because I remember long ago reading about the necessity of leaving an incan bulb on for at least 20-30 seconds to complete a cycle whose name escapes me at the moment.

For the short distance flood, oh so important for having a very good idea of immediate surroundings, the T1 was a champ. On this trip, I was running it on primaries, although I've been satisfied with 1 x 3.6v unprotected RCR123A + 1 dummy cell, and am eagerly awaiting some unprotected 17670s from AW in hope that they will fit. The T1 projected a very bright, very smooth, and fairly wide "golden flood", which did a great job of lighting up where I was about to set foot. It was not so bright as to be distracting when used close, but still managed to put out reasonable medium distance throw. The warm tint provided a bonus of more accurate outdoor color rendition. The truth is, it was too cool for snakes this weekend, (more of a trial run), and I was wearing gloves. The T1's size, shape, grip, and switch made it easy to handle with a gloved hand.

So, sorry for my little detour on the qualities of the Raidfire Spear, but as to the subject of this thread, the T1, I think it's a terrific light at a modest cost. A big :thumbsup: to this nifty little "golden flood"!


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 14, 2008)

and it is even more effective colour rendition during rainy days as well.
what!rattlesnakes


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 14, 2008)

I received a reply today from Laurie Sabella at Inova, who stated that the new T series lights, with the exception of the T4 rechargeable, do have reverse polarity protection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 14, 2008)

I sent my T2 back to bugout gear in hopes of receiving a new one with a nice warm tint. I was disappointed when my brand new T2 didn't seem much brighter than my old Scorpion, also had a crappy tint, and among all that, got very warm very quickly. Absolutely useless compared to the T1 I HAD, and sold. I really hope bugout gear sends me a T2 true to the others on here.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> I sent my T2 back to bugout gear in hopes of receiving a new one with a nice warm tint. I was disappointed when my brand new T2 didn't seem much brighter than my old Scorpion, also had a crappy tint, and among all that, got very warm very quickly. Absolutely useless compared to the T1 I HAD, and sold. I really hope bugout gear sends me a T2 true to the others on here.



That description sounds like the 2007 T series.Although my 2007 T1 is bright it has a cool white tint and heats up within a few minutes.Do you know if the packaging had the lumen output in large print?The 2008 T-2 has 125 LUMEN OUTPUT in large bold orange colored print.I wonder if you were mistakenly sent a 2007 T-2.The 07 and 08 models look identical so I suppose it is concievable that a mistake might even have been made at the factory.Hope you get the light you were looking for !


----------



## asdalton (Mar 15, 2008)

ZMZ67 said:


> That description sounds like the 2007 T series.Although my 2007 T1 is bright it has a cool white tint and heats up within a few minutes.Do you know if the packaging had the lumen output in large print?The 2008 T-2 has 125 LUMEN OUTPUT in large bold orange colored print.I wonder if you were mistakenly sent a 2007 T-2.The 07 and 08 models look identical so I suppose it is concievable that a mistake might even have been made at the factory.Hope you get the light you were looking for !



I think that he received the correct box, but there is a possibility that Inova got the product mixed up.

I currently have three of the 2008 T2 lights  -- one from BOG and the other two from Battery Junction. All of them are bright (ceiling bounce equivalent to my above-average Surefire L5) and have warm tints. The tint range is actually from neutral/warm to very warm. My main complaint is that one of them has its LED off-center quite a bit. In practice this doesn't affect the beam much, though. The off-center light is actually tied for the best throw of the three.


----------



## LG&M (Mar 15, 2008)

I would be all over this if it was still a one cell light. Even at half the run time it would rock. I think every manufacturer should offer a single cell light.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 15, 2008)

LG&M said:


> I would be all over this if it was still a one cell light. Even at half the run time it would rock. I think every manufacturer should offer a single cell light.


 
If it's the same size, which it is, than why? Think of it as having your spare battery on board, and getting better runtime from 2 at once vs 1 at a time.

Um. You DO carry a spare, don't you?

oo:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 15, 2008)

I really do believe I received a 2007 T2 in the 2008 box, because the box said 125 lumens, but it definitely was not. I'm 99% sure, but I will have to wait and receive my new one from BOG to really tell.


----------



## parnass (Mar 15, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> If it's the same size, which it is, than why? Think of it as having your spare battery on board, and getting better runtime from 2 at once vs 1 at a time.
> 
> Um. You DO carry a spare, don't you?
> 
> oo:



I have both 1-cell and 2-cell Inova T1s. An advantage of single cell lights is that you don't have to worry about installing mismatched batteries. 

Oh, and the 2-cell T1 is heavier than the 1-cell T1.


----------



## LG&M (Mar 16, 2008)

If it's a one cell you only have to carry one spare and the run time for one cell is usually better then half that of a two cell. Also I just like one cell lights.


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 16, 2008)

A T0 would be cool. Very very short, floody, high output. Hmmm.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet, I received an e-mail from BOG already that my new light has shipped. Prompt service from BOG, as usual. Can't wait to receive the new unit!


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice. Your sig line is very accurate.


----------



## ginaz (Mar 18, 2008)

just curious, how do we know that it's a buck-only driver? has inova made any statements in regards? thanks.


----------



## prsimons1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hiya, Liked your review and photos.

Looks like a nice neat flashlight. quite small for the amount of light output. Have you seen the Tiablo range. Not much bigger but huge output 256 lumens.

They've also recently brought out the MA1. Tiny flashlight AAA battery 110 lumens. I left the older version A1 switched on, and it stayed alight for over 2 days.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 18, 2008)

Tiablo lights are nice, but I can not justify the price of them. 

Back on topic! I'm still anticipating the arrival of my T2 

I did not find my first model T2 worthy of a thorough review, but I will certainly get some quality photos of it for future owners when it arrives.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been so pleased with my 2008 T1 that I now have a 2008 T2 on the way as well. Likewise looking forward to it!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 21, 2008)

I got my Inova T2, and it isn't Warm-white, at least not by Lumileds' definition <3500K.
It is roughly 4000K [warmed than automotive HID headlights, cooler than HIR headlights]. So that puts it smack in the middle of Neutral-white [3500-4500K, according to Lumileds]
Maybe the people here have been used to using 6000K stuff for too long.

I have use the TIROS for so long, I don't know what to do with all this sidespill? 

The throw of an '08 T2 matches the through of an '04 X03 tiros, but all that sidespill is distracting [I guess I will have to relearn how to use a flashlight :huh:] so to me, for now, the X03 works better as a long range light.

I like it, though they are a disingenuous saying 4 hour runtime. The graph on the box show a big drop in output at 2:30
Maybe a T3 is in the works for me, or how about that K-series.


----------



## AFAustin (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, received my T2---it is terrific. Smaller and slimmer than expected, and enough of a different beam from the T1 that, in the best CPF tradition, I'll probably keep 'em both (at least for a while). Rather than the smooth, even flood of the T1, the T2 has a more traditional spot & spill beam---but, in the pleasing (2008) T series warm tint. It has significantly better throw than the T1, hence, a different critter IMO.

As for my continuing quest for an acceptable rechargeable solution for the T1 & T2, no luck with AW's unprotected 17670s, which I received today. Actually, at first, I was pleased---they were tight but still managed to slide in. Oh me, oh my---the "in" was easy---it was the "out" that was a headache. Yep, got good and stuck, but I eventually got them out....:sweat:

Now I have a couple of Kai's LC 1500 mAh 17670 unprotected cheapos en route. If these don't do the trick, I will be a sad muchacho....:sigh:


----------



## cave dave (Mar 22, 2008)

LG&M said:


> ... the run time for one cell is usually better then half that of a two cell. Also I just like one cell lights.



Sorry but that's not true for three reasons. 
1) Buck circuits (of equivalent quality) are more efficient than boost circuits.
2) In a two cell light each battery isn't pushed as hard, therefore the battery delivers energy more efficiently.
3) More of the batteries energy can be used. (example: If the circuit operates down to 1v then a 1 cell light will drain down to 1.0v while a 2 cell light will drain each battery to 0.5v)

In the very few lights that can handle both 1 or 2 cells (boost & buck circuits) like the HDS and early KL1 the runtimes for two cells was about 3 times that of 1 cell at the same brightness.

PS I also like 1 cell lights too because of the size and you don't have to worry about matching batteries.
:wave:


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, a happy update here, in my quest for a good rechargeable solution for the T1 & T2. I did receive my unprotected 17670s from Kai (sku #1578 LC 17670 1500mAh), and at first I thought I'd struck out again. They were pretty tight, not as bad as the protected ones of course, but still a PITA to remove. 

I concluded that the problem was likely the slightly elevated ridge at the + end of the cell. I posted for suggestions, as far as maybe sanding the inside of the body tube, etc., and was just about ready to start experimenting (a scary word for a not very handy guy), when, lo and behold, the cells became easier to remove! I think that probably the few times I'd put them in, and then (with some difficulty) removed them, was enough to slightly depress the ridge. That in turn was enough to make the difference, and ever since, both of the Kai unprotected 17670s can be removed without much difficulty.

So, I am now a happy (rechargeable) camper, fully enjoying my T1 & T2, which are, BTW, absolutely my all time favorite Inova lights and true "golden flood" beauties.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 30, 2008)

AFAustin,
nice to hear that


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 30, 2008)

nano, thanks for all your posts and info. along the way. :thumbsup: It was your Post #96 that made me determined to find a 17670 that would fit in the T1 & T2. I wanted to buy the unprotected one you got at DX, but they were out of stock. Anyway, I finally got lucky. 

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## pilou (Jun 25, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> ^and apparently it doesn't get nearly as hot through the whole 4 hours as the old one did in 15 minutes.



The 2007 model had a run time of 1-1.5 hours from the same 2 batteries. The 2008 model lasts nearly five hours. Not hard to deduce heat production rates from that


----------



## pilou (Jun 25, 2008)

parnass said:


> Oh, and the 2-cell T1 is heavier than the 1-cell T1.



Is it really? It may actually be the other way around. The 1-cell T1 has TIROS, which probably adds more weight than a single CR123 battery. I will check when I get home.


----------



## pilou (Jun 25, 2008)

It's too bad for those like me, who got the 2007 T1. It was a huge improvement going from the TIROS to the 2007. But 2008 adds more power and triples run time! So buying a 2008 is a must :naughty: The question is, should I go for a T2 this time around? For the TIROS lights, the T2 had much flatter regulation than the T1. But the TIROS T1 was just a single cell light and I don't know how flat the output time history would be for the 2-cell T1s. Does anyone have a runtime plot somewhere?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 26, 2008)

I sold my T1 so I could buy a T2, but I regret it. The T1 is a much more useful light than the T2, and I much prefer the beam pattern. That said, I would prefer to own both of them, because the throw of the T2 is substantially better, and it is also thinner and just as pocketable. You really can't go wrong with either, so just buy both!


----------



## parnass (Jun 26, 2008)

The title of this thread should be changed to *2007 Inova T1 review* so people do not confuse the postings with the 2008 version.


----------



## Smile (Jul 1, 2008)

:twothumbsThanks!


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 1, 2008)

So you're saying that even though this light came out in 2008, it's still a 2007 model? If that is the case I will update my original post. Thanks!


----------



## parnass (Jul 2, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> So you're saying that even though this light came out in 2008, it's still a 2007 model? If that is the case I will update my original post. Thanks!



Now I'm confused. I thought you were reviewing last year's T1, the first one which used a K2. Sorry.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes Indeed I was. I have been under the impression from Day One that the light I have been reviewing was indeed the 2008 Inova T1. Correct me if I am wrong.

DK


----------



## parnass (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is another data point about the 2008 Inova T1 runtime. 

One pair of Duracell CR123 batteries lasted for 4 weeks, using the T1 for an average of 15 minutes 5 times a week. That is a total of about 5 hours.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice thanks for the data Parnass. It is safe to say that people on the fence about the T1 should just buck up and buy the light. It's a great light to add to the collection and it does everything it is supposed to do VERY well. It is rugged, durable, has great runtime, has an awesome warm tint, and the hotspot and sidespill are probably the most useful of any light I have ever used. If somebody would just make a light like this one in a 1 x AA or 1 x AAA form factor, with a forward click, warm tint, one mode, and as nice of machining, it would sell like mad.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> If somebody would just make a light like this one in a 1 x AA or 1 x AAA form factor, with a forward click, warm tint, one mode, and as nice of machining, it would sell like mad.



Yes! Just....yes! I just sent an email to Inova asking about this.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Nice thanks for the data Parnass. It is safe to say that people on the fence about the T1 should just buck up and buy the light. It's a great light to add to the collection and it does everything it is supposed to do VERY well. It is rugged, durable, has great runtime, has an awesome warm tint, and the hotspot and sidespill are probably the most useful of any light I have ever used. If somebody would just make a light like this one in a 1 x AA or 1 x AAA form factor, with a forward click, warm tint, one mode, and as nice of machining, it would sell like mad.



I agree as well though I would be more interested in a 1 X CR123 light.A simple low/high UI like the Fenix L1T or Lumapower Avenger(w/clicky) would also be helpfull allowing for better runtime with the single battery.


----------



## LuckyMe (Jul 15, 2008)

I just ordered a couple of T1's on ebay. One as a present and one for myself.
And I was really hoping to run it on rechargeables. I've got a spare couple of Tenergy RCR123's (900 Mah) 3.0V

Any idea if they work better than RCR123 3.7V version for this light? I heard that off the charger they're still higher voltage than primaries, is that so? Will it damage my new T1 2008? I would great appreciate any advice on this subject.

The only useful info I found is that someone (sorry, don't have time to look through the thread again atm) didn't charge the batteries fully until the green light on the charger. 

So in short - can I use my Tenergy 3.0 Volt RCR'se or not?

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## asdalton (Jul 15, 2008)

I use my 2007 T1 with Ultralast 3.0 volt rechargeables, with no problems. The battery life is poor, but this difference will matter less with the 2008 version.


----------



## LuckyMe (Jul 17, 2008)

Great news, asdalton! Thanks a lot for the info.

Can't wait to try mine :huh:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Aug 2, 2008)

Dan: You got me with your review, I just had to get one. I received it last week, have used it on a number of outdoor excursions, and I absolutely love it. The floody beam, wide spill, and ~80lm output are excellent for walking and the tint is the best I've ever seen for outdoor use. Mine is just slightly into the creamy shade of warm white, has strong red and yellow content, still makes the green of leaves look unusually vibrant, and gives things depth and distinction in the same way that an incandescent does. I think it looks quite a lot like a beautiful patch of sunlight. Thank you so much for bringing this simple but wonderful light to my attention. :twothumbs


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 2, 2008)

For what it's worth, I haven't gotten a reply from Inova about the possability of an updated X1.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 2, 2008)

SaturnNyne said:


> Dan: You got me with your review, I just had to get one. I received it last week, have used it on a number of outdoor excursions, and I absolutely love it. The floody beam, wide spill, and ~80lm output are excellent for walking and the tint is the best I've ever seen for outdoor use. Mine is just slightly into the creamy shade of warm white, has strong red and yellow content, still makes the green of leaves look unusually vibrant, and gives things depth and distinction in the same way that an incandescent does. I think it looks quite a lot like a beautiful patch of sunlight. Thank you so much for bringing this simple but wonderful light to my attention. :twothumbs




You're welcome Saturn. Enjoy the light! By the way, Cambria is a beautiful area. My girlfriend and I stayed at a bed and breakfast up there called "whispering pines". I would recommend it to anybody for a get-away vacation. There's nothing like seeing deer walking on the beach!


----------



## SaturnNyne (Aug 2, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> You're welcome Saturn. Enjoy the light! By the way, Cambria is a beautiful area. My girlfriend and I stayed at a bed and breakfast up there called "whispering pines". I would recommend it to anybody for a get-away vacation. There's nothing like seeing deer walking on the beach!


Glad you enjoyed your stay in our quiet little village, it's a beautiful area alright, and deer everywhere. I wasn't familiar with whispering pines but I looked it up and know exactly where that is; it's actually right next to my favorite quail-spotting location. Nice view of the rolling hills too. I'm really surprised by how many cpf-ers I've "met" who have visited here.

I'm definitely enjoying the T1 a lot, though it's a real change of pace since I haven't been bothering with single level, dual cell, non-rechargeable lights for a while. But this one is an exception, thanks to its wonderfully useful and pleasant beam. Runtime also seems quite respectable, though I'm still going to investigate the option of powering it with my 14670 (since this light kind of replaces my SF L2 anyway). Thanks for doing your part to light up the Cambria night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Preben (Aug 14, 2008)

Go figure... mine was every bit as good - floody and warm - while it lasted. When I popped in the third set of batteries, it lit up and then went very dim. The replacement I just got from Inova has the bluest tint I've seen in a flashlight and seems half as bright. :thinking:


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 14, 2008)

Preben said:


> Go figure... mine was every bit as good - floody and warm - while it lasted. When I popped in the third set of batteries, it lit up and then went very dim. The replacement I just got from Inova has the bluest tint I've seen in a flashlight and seems half as bright. :thinking:



Sounds like you received a previous generation model (WB instead of MP)


----------



## Preben (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there anyway of telling which version I got from this picture?


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not that good at emitter spotting. Is there any way to get a closer picture of the emitter?


----------



## tekguy (Aug 14, 2008)

2007


----------



## Preben (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for helping out, guys!
MichaelW: WB sounds like a bin code, but what is MP?
Tekguy: is that a positive ID or a qualified guess?


----------



## senna94 (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, guys I just had to find out what all of the fuss was about and went down to Fry's and got me an Inova T1 2008 model. I was blown away by the output, tint and runtime claims. Of course I had to test it for myself to see how accurate Inova's runtime graph printed on the back of the package is. Here are the results of my runtime test. I used a Greenlee light meter and some brand new battery station cells tested to 100% on ZTS tester before use. While the meter is capable of displaying Lux and Foot Candle, I stuck with the Lux readings. I assumed the initial reading upon start of test to be 100% output and then calculated subsequent output readings as a percentage of the initial value over time. I haven't had time to plot this info on a graph but I can tell you that it very accurately reflects Inova's runtime graph.

Time (hours:minutes) / Lux Reading / % output

0:00 118,000 100%
0:15 116,700 99%
0:30 116,500 99%
0:45 116,200 98%
1:00 116,300 98%
1:15 116,200 98%
1:30 116,000 98%
1:45 115,800 98%
2:00 115,400 98%
2:15 115,200 98%
2:30 115,000 97%
2:45 114,400 97%
3:00 113,900 97%
3:15 113,100 96%
3:30 112,300 95%
3:45 110,700 94%
3:50 110,000 93%
3:55 109,100 92%
4:00 107,800 91%
4:05 106,000 90%
4:10 103,300 88%
4:15 112,000 95%
4:20 82,500 70%
4:25 62,500 53%
4:30 48,000  41%
4:35 38,000 32%
4:40 31,800 27%
4:45 27,400 23%
4:50 24,300 21%
4:55 21,600 18%
5:00 20,000 17%
5:05 18,200 15%
5:10 16,800 14%
5:15 15,500 13%

When I concluded the test there was still ample amount of light coming out of the Inova. I tested the cells on my ZTS tester and there was not enough juice in them to even register 10%. As you can see this is an outstanding light with incredible regulation and runtime. The most impressive part to me is that the light never even got warm. Can you say "efficiency"!!!!!!!!!!!!! If anyone is curious as to how I set up the test, you can see some pics here. The room was dark and the light coming from the Inova was enough to take a reading. I realize this is nowhere near as accurate as a sphere would be but it does give an accurate representation of the T1s regulation which is what I was really after. Here is a link to the pics => http://gallery.me.com/senna3#100170&view=grid&bgcolor=black&sel=2

I hope this helps anyone on the fence about this light. 4 hours of regulated output is awesome in my book. 
:rock:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Aug 19, 2008)

Senna, thanks for the runtime data, very impressive. My own experience seems to jive with it so far, I've put probably more than three hours total on the original cells in the last few weeks and it still looks exactly the same as when I got it when bounce tested against my 120P (which shows it to be outputting about 85lm, by the way). And that fantastic tint... Great light!


----------



## p1fiend (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a comparison pic (size wise) of the T1 and the Fenix P3D?

Or any experience with the two?

Also, how slippery is the T1? (At first I thought the light was rubber coated).


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 19, 2008)

p1fiend said:


> Does anyone happen to have a comparison pic (size wise) of the T1 and the Fenix P3D?
> 
> Or any experience with the two?
> 
> Also, how slippery is the T1? (At first I thought the light was rubber coated).


 
P3D will be brighter. The T1 isn't slippery at all; just the opposite.


----------



## senna94 (Aug 20, 2008)

I love this light!!!!!! A sleeper from Inova that has probably flown under the radar for most CPF members. I for one had paid no attention to it since I had previously owned a T1 Tiros and was not very impressed with the tint. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 22, 2008)

Anybody who wants to contribute more pictures, please feel free to post them. I am going to re-purchase a T1 soon, and maybe a T3 as well. Between the T1 and the T2, I have to say that I prefer everything about the T1 more. The beam pattern is better, the runtime is double, and the form factor seems to fit more nicely in the pocket, albeit it slightly fatter, it just seems so pocketable, and the clicky switch is absolutely top notch.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 25, 2008)

Preben said:


> Is there anyway of telling which version I got from this picture?



I can't tell from the picture but if you can magnify the emitter significantly it should be possible.If you have access to an aspheric lens(my 16X magnifying loupe also works) you can focus the image of the emitter (with the light on, pointed at a white wall or ceiling).The 2007 T1 will have a solid square, the 2008 T1 will have a square with 16 "holes" evenly spaced apart.The two lights look identical aside from their beams and emitter patterns.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Aug 27, 2008)

They're very similar just run at a slightly different level. The T2 out-throws the T1 by a good margin, but the T1 is very bright and very widespread which some would find useful. If you measure both beams at 20 feet the T1 has a higher lumen level along a wider diameter which most people will find far more useful. Still miss my T1. I wish Inova would read this and save me shipping on the re-purchase of a T1. I know this thread has influenced some purchases.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 27, 2008)

senna94 said:


> Okay, guys I just had to find out what all of the fuss was about and went down to Fry's and got me an Inova T1 2008 model. I was blown away by the output, tint and runtime claims. Of course I had to test it for myself to see how accurate Inova's runtime graph printed on the back of the package is. Here are the results of my runtime test. I used a Greenlee light meter and some brand new battery station cells tested to 100% on ZTS tester before use. While the meter is capable of displaying Lux and Foot Candle, I stuck with the Lux readings. I assumed the initial reading upon start of test to be 100% output and then calculated subsequent output readings as a percentage of the initial value over time. I haven't had time to plot this info on a graph but I can tell you that it very accurately reflects Inova's runtime graph.
> :rock:



I'm going to dump the data into a graph for easier reading, hope you don't mind.






It's indeed very nice, now I'm tempted.


----------



## Wicho (Aug 28, 2008)

It's been well cared for - still have it.

It says hello. :laughing:



Ilikeshinythings said:


> ...Still miss my T1...


----------



## senna94 (Aug 29, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I'm going to dump the data into a graph for easier reading, hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jzmtl

I don't mind at all. In fact thanks for saving me the trouble. Hopefully this will help everyone see how efficient this little jewel is. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words!!!!!


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 2, 2008)

Wicho said:


> I know the feeling - I just ordered mine, along with some companions - a T2 and T4. I hope they all have that great tint shown in the pictures here.
> 
> If they do, I may be selling a whole bunch of other lights! Oh, who am I kidding - I'll just have to mod them.



I have a 2008 T4 and the T1. The T4 is rated at 175 lumens and is a very nice light. It has a warm tint, but I think the T1 has a little bit warmer tint. It doesnt throw as far and it isnt as bright but it is a great work light and would be quite adequate for room to room searches.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 4, 2008)

anyone tried it with 2x R123 4.2v yet?


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> anyone tried it with 2x R123 4.2v yet?



Be my guess


----------



## Chrontius (Sep 5, 2008)

Preben said:


> Thanks for helping out, guys!
> MichaelW: WB sounds like a bin code, but what is MP?
> Tekguy: is that a positive ID or a qualified guess?




MP is the model year name for 2008, being shortened from "Military & Police". First came the TIROS series, which were cool. Then came the WB (No idea what it stands for - maybe it _was_ a bin code) series, which used first-generation K2 emitters and reflectors, which were bright. Finally, we have the MP series which are _efficient._ I'll just go ahead and post the entire T series' history for future reference.



Chrontius said:


> From Inova's brochure describing their older, TIROS version tactical lights:
> 
> •	TIROS T1: 35 lumens, 1.5 hours
> •	TIROS T2: 40 lumens, 5 hours
> ...


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> Be my guess



I just tried running it with 2 x R123 4.2v and guess what!..... it works!!!

I decided to go ahead with it because since the T3 model can handle 9v and that its a buck circuit aswell im guessing they use the same curcuit but just at different drive currents.

Here are a few readings

*2xCR123*
current draw - 0.30A
lightbox reading - 80 lumens

*2xR123*
current draw - 0.25A
lightbox reading - 90 lumens

*1x17670 uprotected*
current draw - 0.50A
lightbox reading - 90 lumens

Im enjoying the guilt-free lumens!!


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, very cool indeed! How long did you run your T1 on R123s? Great that the T1 seems to run in regulation on a 17670 as well.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Hey, very cool indeed! How long did you run your T1 on R123s? Great that the T1 seems to run in regulation on a 17670 as well.



Its been on for about 1 hour now with Black AW R123s, no drop in brightness whatsoever Im estimating it should have around 3 hours runtime similiar to the 17670 but safer(protected cells) and flatter regulation.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 9, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> *1x17670 uprotected*
> current draw - 0.50A
> lightbox reading - 90 lumens
> 
> Im enjoying the guilt-free lumens!!




What brand/model/serial code of 17670 cells are you using, and where did you purchase them? Could you provide a link, if possible?

Sometimes it can be hard to track down the exact cell! 

Also, which would provide the flattest output for the greatest runtime:

1) A single unprotected 17670,
or,
2) Two R123 cells?

I am trying to understand the technical stuff, but I *think* you said the R123 cells would do better, because the circuit "bucks" the higher voltage down to what it wants to see, where the nominal voltage of a single 17670 is lower...?


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 9, 2008)

Im using ultrafire brand unprotected 17670 from here: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2844

I havent got the right setup to do a runtime test but in theory 2x R123(8.4v) should provide around the same amount of runtime as the 17670(4.2v) and give flatter regulation because once the 17670 cells voltage drops below the led's vf. (~3.6v) it will be direct drive(non regulated declining output) Hope that made sense!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 9, 2008)

Sengoku said:


> Im using ultrafire brand unprotected 17670 from here: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2844
> 
> I havent got the right setup to do a runtime test but in theory 2x R123(8.4v) should provide around the same amount of runtime as the 17670(4.2v) and give flatter regulation because once the 17670 cells voltage drops below the led's vf. (~3.6v) it will be direct drive(non regulated declining output) Hope that made sense!


 
That makes perfect sense, and thank you for the link!


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 11, 2008)

I've been running 2xR123 in my T1, and so far so good! I'm glad this puppy can run on rechargeables.


----------



## Sengoku (Sep 11, 2008)

Good to hear Phaserburn! Ive been using it now for the past couple of days and after 2 charges no probs atall. It nice to have the option of using rechargeables and runtime shouldnt be too bad either. All it needs now is a 2 stage switch for low beam


----------



## divine (Sep 12, 2008)

The T1 has a very floody beam... the T2 isn't so floody.

Shiny, did you break into Ernie's backyard to get those beamshots?! :duh2:


----------



## SaturnNyne (Sep 12, 2008)

I decided to try getting an official opinion on the use of rechargeables. And I did. For what it's worth...


Me said:


> I have the 2008 version of the T1 and I'm wondering if it can run safely on two 3.7-4.2v lithium ion rechargeable batteries. I've heard reports from others who have experimented that it seems to work normally with no additional heat and the current draw does indeed drop in response to the extra voltage, suggesting that the buck circuit is continuing to function normally. Will this cause any problems if done long term, or is it a safe option (for an educated user familiar with this chemistry), either with or without your "official approval" or voiding the warranty?





Inova said:


> The use of rechargeable batteries is not recommended in any of our flashlights except the T4-MP as the higher voltage could blow the bulb and could cause other electronic problems with the flashlight.


So there you have it. Inova's official position on this matter is that li-ions might "blow the bulb." :shakehead Pretty much exactly the kind of vague and unhelpful response I expect from a big company with more interest in minimizing liability than in helping customers to use the product as they wish. I guess we're on our own to see if the lights can actually take it.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 13, 2008)

It is both sad and unfortunate that large companies, as you indicate, seem to either lack the technical knowledge when asked, or, give generic, pre-printed answers. However, there seems to be enough evidence that the buck circuit functions properly (as you indicate). 

I have found that with smaller companies, the odds of getting a knowledgeable person are much higher. It is a real pleasure to speak with those individuals who really know their stuff.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Sep 13, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I have found that with smaller companies, the odds of getting a knowledgeable person are much higher. It is a real pleasure to speak with those individuals who really know their stuff.


Very true; that's definitely one of the things I like about our small "boutique" manufacturers like HDS: when I have a technical question, I'm likely to get a very complete and detailed answer that I have to read a few times to understand. I don't really blame the big companies like Inova for giving me canned responses that make me wonder if the responder even knew what I was asking, and I really didn't expect to get anything helpful from them, but I did at least expect an answer from someone who realizes there are no bulbs in any of their products. But oh well, they're probably not set up to conveniently pass my question on to anyone who really understands how the products work, we're not really the normal customers they expect to deal with.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 1, 2008)

What brand of RCR123A cells are people using? Just AW, or Ultrafire, too? I purchased four Ultrafire, and neither one of the first pair fit.  I will try the second pair after school this evening, but I am disappointed to say the least. "Buy cheap, buy twice," I suppose.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Oct 2, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> What brand of RCR123A cells are people using? Just AW, or Ultrafire, too? I purchased four Ultrafire, and neither one of the first pair fit.


My AWs slip right in without even removing the labels. They're known for being one of the few brands of protected cells sized similarly to primaries.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 2, 2008)

I was afraid that was the case. I observed that my AW Protected 18650 cells are more slender than their Ultrafire equivalents; I was hoping I would get lucky with the Ultrafire RCR123A cells. 

I suppose I will hold on to them for the future, and when I have the dough, pick up the AW brand cells. 

On the light itself, though:

I am extremely impressed with its solid feel and robust construction. The beam is somewhat hard for me to describe; it is a very beautiful flood as others have written. I look forward to testing it in the woods once I get rechargeables for it.


----------



## blinder switch (Oct 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Nice thanks for the data Parnass. It is safe to say that people on the fence about the T1 should just buck up and buy the light. It's a great light to add to the collection and it does everything it is supposed to do VERY well. It is rugged, durable, has great runtime, has an awesome warm tint, and the hotspot and sidespill are probably the most useful of any light I have ever used. If somebody would just make a light like this one in a 1 x AA or 1 x AAA form factor, with a forward click, warm tint, one mode, and as nice of machining, it would sell like mad.


 
I agree.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Oct 7, 2008)

I miss the old T-1 with optics. I'm hoping that INOVA will bring them back soon.:mecry:


----------



## veleno (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought the new T1 for my father, the tint is not bad, but seems to be slightly purple.

However the question is the following: isn't there any o-ring in the head? :thinking:


----------



## p1fiend (Nov 5, 2008)

veleno said:


> I bought the new T1 for my father, the tint is not bad, but seems to be slightly purple.
> 
> However the question is the following: isn't there any o-ring in the head? :thinking:


 
Hi Veleno, 

My T1 has a slight rose tint. It is not noticeable when using the light on anything besides a white wall. I thought the light would be even warmer based on reviews here, but it is so far the warmest LED I have and the best in regards to color rendition.

Seems like there is an O-ring between the bezel and lens, albeit a very thin one.

I recently made a thread in the LED forums about my T1 experience, check it out if you have time.


----------



## veleno (Nov 6, 2008)

p1fiend said:


> it is so far the warmest LED I have.



My P3D Rebel has a warmer tint than my T1.



> Seems like there is an O-ring between the bezel and lens, albeit a very thin one.



A friend, who also purchased the last T1, didn't find any o-ring under the bezel and he said the threads aren't anodized. :thinking:



> I recently made a thread in the LED forums about my T1 experience, check it out if you have time.



I'll do it.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you sure you got a new T1?
Because my T1-'08 is warmer than my p2d rb100.
The rebel seems greenish next to the T1, the T1 seems slight red-ish next to the p2d.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 6, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> Are you sure you got a new T1?
> Because my T1-'08 is warmer than my p2d rb100.
> The rebel seems greenish next to the T1, the T1 seems slight red-ish next to the p2d.


I think what he says is likely true. I've only seen one fully functioning Rebel and it was extremely warm, perhaps the warmest I've ever seen. Its color rendition was awful though, it actually had a weird brownish cast. My K2-TFFC isn't as warm as that, but it's warm, and the color rendition is spectacular.


----------



## veleno (Nov 6, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> Are you sure you got a new T1?



Yes, I am. T1-MP, 100 lumens, black bezel...

The tint really doesn't looks like that of the first post.

I said purplish, but it could be reddish.... it's a very slight colour... 
I tried the flashlight just for few time, I noted purple colour was enhanced by the beam of the Inova.

My P3D R100 has a nice yellow tint that seems warmer to my eyes.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Nov 6, 2008)

veleno said:


> I said purplish, but it could be reddish.... it's a very slight colour...
> I tried the flashlight just for few time, I noted purple colour was enhanced by the beam of the Inova.
> 
> My P3D R100 has a nice yellow tint that seems warmer to my eyes.


Only purple? Do no other colors stand out as well as purple? If that's the case, it sounds like an usual tint for these. My light looks about like slightly warm sunlight, with a slight and not unbalancing emphasis in the yellow and red but still strong and accurate for blue and green. I assume this is representative of what to expect/hope for from these.

The tint of these LEDs isn't just about looking yellow (or any color really) or warmer than anything else, it's just about having a really great tint with excellent color rendition, depth, and definition (which does tend to mean to the warm side). I think the descriptions of this light being "incany" are misleading, it's nowhere close to as yellow as a SureFire incan and looks cool white in comparison. It's perhaps similar to a hotwire though.


----------



## p1fiend (Nov 6, 2008)

veleno said:


> A friend...said the threads aren't anodized. :thinking:


 
The threads are definately anodized.




SaturnNyne said:


> I think the descriptions of this light being "incany" are misleading, it's nowhere close to as yellow as a SureFire incan and looks cool white in comparison. It's perhaps similar to a hotwire though.


 
Definately agree. From some of the reviews I thought the light would be warmer. It is warm, but not at all close to an incan. 

With that said, I am starting to "warm" up to this light


----------



## Tec40 (Nov 7, 2008)

I LOVE my 2008 T1. I have been wanting a LED light that was close in beam color to an incan. I just ordered 2 more today. Great light for a apt. maintenance man,like myself.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Nov 8, 2008)

It's nowhere near as warm as an incandescent, however it will appear very warm on a white wall like I stated. If you put it next to most other LED's it will increase the perception of warmness. In my opinion, it is a useful shade. I Have not had a chance to cut fog with it yet to see if the tint helps, but I suspect it won't make a huge difference in the real world. It is easier on the eyes though.


----------



## okbohn (Nov 8, 2008)

The reason I love and use Inova T-lights is that they were the first good LED lights I had in my hands. I LOVE that they just turn on and off--no strobe, no SOS--no BS. Just light on, light off.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 8, 2008)

I can dig what you are saying okbohn, but now that I have seen GOOD multi output Dereelight drop ins I don't really want to go back!

I would still like to trade a nice clean X0 in black for an X0 reflector though....


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 22, 2009)

!!! Inova made good on the year-long warranty experience I had with them and sent me two lights to 'replace' my T1 TIROS. I got the newer T1's but there's significant battery rattle...grrr


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 22, 2009)

cyberspyder said:


> !!! Inova made good on the year-long warranty experience I had with them and sent me two lights to 'replace' my T1 TIROS. I got the newer T1's but there's significant battery rattle...grrr


 
An appropriately sized 0-ring around each of your batts will probaby fix that problem. 

With that tint, floody beam, small size, tank-like build, and 4+ hours of regulated runtime, I see one of these in my future.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 23, 2009)

a post it around the batts always eliminates rattle.


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 20, 2009)

Hi, good infos on Inova T-series :thumbsup: 

Wondering if anyone got any comparison beam shot for 2008 T1, T2 and T3? am thinking of getting the T2, but another "voice" keep whispering for T3... :sick2:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 20, 2009)

parnass said:


> Thanks for the review and the photos. I think you are writing about the 2008 version T1.
> 
> I am impressed with the 2007 version K2 Inova T1. Lots of flood. There was a wide variation in tint among T1s so I had to try a few before finding one I liked.



Bob, I agree with you. I've tried a couple of the 2007 T1's and there is a tint lottery with these things. I've got two from this period, one very nice and bright white, one bright but more yellowish in tint. Regardless of the lottery outcome, the T1 is a superb light for the value and seems to improve every year, though I do miss the stainless steel bezel.


----------



## hatman (May 20, 2009)

Is there a clip for the T1?


----------



## schiesz (May 20, 2009)

hatman said:


> Is there a clip for the T1?



I don't know if it comes with one or not, but you can be sure that none of AWTYD's have one...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 20, 2009)

schiesz said:


> I don't know if it comes with one or not, but you can be sure that none of AWTYD's have one...


Got that right, schieszenator.  I am the Anti-Clip. :devil:

I am fairly certain that the T1 does NOT come with a clip. It, instead, offers the chic and fashionable lanyard hole. An outstanding design, IMHO.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2009)

Liking my X0 and X03 with T tailcaps!!!


----------



## MichaelW (May 20, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> Hi, good infos on Inova T-series :thumbsup:
> 
> Wondering if anyone got any comparison beam shot for 2008 T1, T2 and T3? am thinking of getting the T2, but another "voice" keep whispering for T3... :sick2:



What are you looking for?
flood, get the T1
throw, get the T2
A combo of both, get the T3


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 20, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> What are you looking for?
> flood, get the T1
> throw, get the T2
> A combo of both, get the T3


The new T2 and T3 have virtually identical beam patterns, with the T3 being slightly brighter.

Get the T2 if you want smaller form factor or the T3 if you prefer full power, although it comes with a much longer battery tube which eats more batteries.

Between the T1 and T2, I'd have to choose with the T2, they are around the same size, needs the same amount of batteries and can do alot more outside... Yhe only minor drawback is its little bigger bezel. But it is totally worth it!


----------



## MichaelW (May 20, 2009)

I thought that the reflector in the T3 is proportionately shorter than the T2's (after TIROS was dropped, having 3 batteries installed leaves little length for a deep reflector)
I thought the the throw was equal to the T2 but with a larger spill.

My T2-mp throws better than P3D rb100 on turbo.


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 20, 2009)

Thanks MichaelW, Outdoors Fanatic. Now my "other voice" for T3 is fading away... :twothumbs


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (May 20, 2009)

No clip on the T1. But it doesn't need one to be an awesome little light.


----------



## MichaelW (May 20, 2009)

I'd buy a T3 in a heartbeat if Inova drops in a cree xp-g
Say 300 lumen OTF instead of 150.
But that would probably be too much light [if that is possible], so go warmer with a longer runtime with 'only' 225 lumens.
Unless Inova stays married to Lumileds

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2410627&postcount=12


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 21, 2009)

Just bought the T2 from local supplier. Chosen a warmer tint with a yellowish centre hotspot, very smooth beam. :twothumbs size is just nice for EDC
also played with T3 a while, notice the batteries rattle a bit, maybe a battery magazine will be a good accessory for T3 to include?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (May 21, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> Just bought the T2 from local supplier. Chosen a warmer tint with a yellowish centre hotspot, very smooth beam. :twothumbs size is just nice for EDC
> also played with T3 a while, notice the batteries rattle a bit, maybe a battery magazine will be a good accessory for T3 to include?


Mine doesn't rattle at all. I've never seen an Inova with battery issues. Their workmanship is flawless. In fact, when I sent a T3 for boring out in order to accept 17500's, the workshop guy told me that he never saw such precision before...


----------



## AFAustin (May 21, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> also played with T3 a while, notice the batteries rattle a bit, maybe a battery magazine will be a good accessory for T3 to include?



There is the slightest bit of battery rattle in my T1. If it ends up bothering me, a paper wrap will do the trick.


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 21, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Mine doesn't rattle at all. I've never seen an Inova with battery issues.


hmmm... must be me then... :thinking: 
will post some comparison beam shot of my T2 later... :naughty:

please follow this link for the comparison beam shots.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 24, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> In fact, when I sent a T3 for boring out in order to accept 17500's, the workshop guy told me that he never saw such precision before...



How did that work out, is it as bright as 3xcr123? How about runtime?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 24, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> How did that work out, is it as bright as 3xcr123? How about runtime?


It works flawlessly. Runtime and brightness are exactly the same as using quality U.S made CR123s.

Cheers


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 24, 2009)

Now do the CR123s rattle? Maybe the shrink wrapped triple (in case of emergency)
http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-cr123a-triple.html
Cheers to your protected cell 17500x2 T3-mp:thumbsup:


----------



## divine (Jun 29, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> I'd buy a T3 in a heartbeat if Inova drops in a cree xp-g
> Say 300 lumen OTF instead of 150.
> But that would probably be too much light [if that is possible], so go warmer with a longer runtime with 'only' 225 lumens.
> Unless Inova stays married to Lumileds
> ...


In my opinion, the K2 emitters put out some of the nicest light compared to any other emitter, except the Nichia High CRI. Though they emit it on a grid pattern and it's tough to get a nice beam out of that. =\


----------



## chartwell99 (Apr 7, 2011)

KeyGrip said:


> That's sweet. Those are great beamshots, they give a lot of info about the beam. Inova really snuck these lights in under the radar; I've only seen two reviews on the new models and this is one of them.


 
Wait until you see the 2011 3 mode Inova T1 Truly awesome light and, amazingly, still under the radar. This is the light Surefire wished they had designed and offered (the new T1 is designed and "engineered" in the US but manufactured in China).


----------



## radu1976 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ooops...where have you seen the 2011 T1 ?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 7, 2011)

chartwell99 said:


> Wait until you see the 2011 3 mode Inova T1 Truly awesome light and, amazingly, still under the radar. This is the light Surefire wished they had designed and offered (the new T1 is designed and "engineered" in the US but manufactured in China).


Yep, I have one and it's awesome!


----------



## parnass (Apr 7, 2011)

radu1976 said:


> Ooops...where have you seen the 2011 T1 ?



Here is the new T1 web page: http://inovalight.com/t/features_t1.php

Move your mouse over the list on the right hand side of the page and more info will appear.

The 2011 Inova T1 features high, low, and strobe modes.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 8, 2011)

Is low (medium/low of T4) derived with PWM?


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 9, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Is low (medium/low of T4) derived with PWM?



I think so, but the frequency has been altered to be better on the eyes than previously.


----------



## parnass (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw the new, tri-mode Inova T1s and T3s in a bricks and mortar store today so I can verify they have been released. I couldn't remove them from the package, but was able to press the tail cap switch and observe that the new T1's tint was whiter than my golden tinted 100 lumen K2 TFFC version T1.

The store had the new T4s, too, although I did not examine them further.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the new T4; it's a nice light.


----------

